# Still no kits, day 32



## Vasara (Apr 22, 2019)

I don’t know if I’m counting due date correctly. Please help.
Blossom was due yesterday, I think? She was bred on March 22 so April 21 shouldve day 31. Am I correct? Or is today, April 22, day 31? Do I count the day they breed as day one or the day after breeding as day one? I was thinking, if she was due Sunday, she might have them on Saturday night or Sunday early morning before I went out to check. Nothing. Then I thought, ok maybe she’ll have them late Sunday/early Monday. Nope. 
Blossom started nest building April 9 and by the 10th she was finished and has a nice nest. A few days ago she started pulling fur but only a small clump. Maybe because it’s been in the 70’s here during the day? It still get cold at night though, in a the 40’s. Is she not pulling because she’s not ready to give birth yet or do some does just not pull a lot? Or is it because the weather is warm-Ish?
Also, as for her giving birth, how long do I wait before she needs to see a vet or until i know it is a false pregnancy? 
Thanks!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 22, 2019)

Today is day 31 (April 22) 

If she's pulled hair I would give her until day 34-5... though some say day 40. Might be a false though.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 22, 2019)

Today is day 31. Is this her first litter?
She built her nest pretty early and sometimes first-time moms will build a nest that early and pull only a few clumps of hair. Today/tonight she should be carrying hay again and pulling lots more hair. They pull hair from their stomachs to make their milk easier to get for the babies. If it's warm where you are she might pull less than normal but my does still pull tons in the summer!
Give her until May 1st..that gives her 40 days. If she doesn't have anything by then, she's not pregnant and you can rebreed her. But I've had does kindle on day 40 before 
And if your doe was bred on the 22nd, then you start counting days at 23 and so on. So if your doe was bred on march 1st, then she'd be due April 1st. You don't count in the day they were bred


----------



## Vasara (Apr 22, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Today is day 31. Is this her first litter?
> She built her nest pretty early and sometimes first-time moms will build a nest that early and pull only a few clumps of hair. Today/tonight she should be carrying hay again and pulling lots more hair. They pull hair from their stomachs to make their milk easier to get for the babies. If it's warm where you are she might pull less than normal but my does still pull tons in the summer!
> Give her until May 1st..that gives her 40 days. If she doesn't have anything by then, she's not pregnant and you can rebreed her. But I've had does kindle on day 40 before
> And if your doe was bred on the 22nd, then you start counting days at 23 and so on. So if your doe was bred on march 1st, then she'd be due April 1st. You don't count in the day they were bred


Yes, this is her first litter. When she started her nest so early, i though ‘she’s going to be a wonderful mommy bunny!’ 
Thank you for your response, very helpful info


----------



## GypsyG (Apr 22, 2019)

Does she look/feel pregnant?  All my does go 30-31 days.  When I have does go over, usually first-timers, I put a couple of drops of lavender essential oil on the corner of her nest box.  For me that always brings kindling on within three hours.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 22, 2019)

Vasara said:


> Yes, this is her first litter. When she started her nest so early, i though ‘she’s going to be a wonderful mommy bunny!’
> Thank you for your response, very helpful info


You're welcome!


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 22, 2019)

GypsyG said:


> Does she look/feel pregnant?  All my does go 30-31 days.  When I have does go over, usually first-timers, I put a couple of drops of lavender essential oil on the corner of her nest box.  For me that always brings kindling on within three hours.


Wow, that's great advice! I've never heard of that but stuff like that always seems to work  I'll have to try that too!


----------

